# Fabricating a Losi Micro T steering link



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I just bought one of the Losi Micro T's and it is pretty neat. Unfortunately it got zinged into the edge of a door and snapped a steering link.










Haven't seen replacement parts listed anywhere and the local RC place where I got the car is closed right now.

The link is pretty thin and flimsy but I am pretty sure I could replicate something out of styrene or something. Any suggestions.

'doba


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I broke one of those also. They are made to be flexi so other things do not break. You could fab something just make sure You have the screws set so they are not tight and lets the thing float.

I got replacments on Horizon hobby


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I broke one of those also. They are made to be flexi so other things do not break. You could fab something just make sure You have the screws set so they are not tight and lets the thing float.
> 
> I got replacments on Horizon hobby


Thanks for the tip -- I see Horizon is back-ordered on them. I will check my local place today and if they are out I'll get out the dremel and see what I can do! :freak:

:lol:

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I fixed it myself with some .030" (.75mm) sheet styrene, a hobby knife and a Dremel to open a couple of holes. The new arm is on the left.










I left it just a tad wider and the styrene is just a bit thicker. The arm still has flex like the original part so all is well. 

'doba


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you could sell those on here and probably make some nice christmas money !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Torn the gears in the tranny up!!!! The slipper was loose and it still did it. I don't know. If I sold stuff that broke that easily I would feel pretty bad. Maybe that is why I don't make millions of $$$


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Torn the gears in the tranny up!!!! The slipper was loose and it still did it. I don't know. If I sold stuff that broke that easily I would feel pretty bad. Maybe that is why I don't make millions of $$$


Nope there are plenty of other reasons why you don't make millions.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes because I'm a nice guy and nice guy's finish last.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I found the perm. fix for the steering link problem every one is having without compromising flex of the peice. and the durability is beyond excellent.one word guys-lexan-. if you want some contact me through my e-bay store 420 tech R/C.I also will be selling some dampers using diff grease for damping. They work awesome,much less bouncy off of jumps.I am testing and refining the prototypes right now, they should be available for sale in a couple weeks.


----------



## haught123 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have herd of people using strips of zip ties for a quik fix on the steering linkage too.

Ryan


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The right thickness polycarbonate works perfect!!They work so well I sell them with a no-break guarantee.if you break one just contact me and send me the failed peice and I will send a replacement set for free.over 100 sets sold and 0 returns for breakage so far!!


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

what if it breaks off the steering hub thing? will you replace that? and how much are they?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

team lost, it wont break off the steering arm because the links I make are more flexible than the stock ones. Under hard impacts the link will bow and actually help absorb the impact.the right thickness is critical to getting a good ballance between which gives first, the steering link or the servo saver.The links I sell are "tuned" to give just at about the same point the servo saver gives so they are stiff enough to not cause wheel chatter in high speed turns.And the links I sell are a whole 1.50 a set + 1.00 for shipping .With a 90 day no-break guarantee.How can you go wrong with that?


----------



## microdt (Dec 23, 2008)

*i broke mine*

i broke mine


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey folks for losi parts try losipartshouse.com They have stuff for the mini's and I think they also have micro stuff as well


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

haught123 said:


> I have herd of people using strips of zip ties for a quik fix on the steering linkage too.
> 
> Ryan


Yep, that's what I did as well. A mini zip tie works great. You just have to make sure you leave enough slop at the atachment points or it will hinder suspension performance.


----------

